# Help With WHCC Photo Album



## iflynething (Jul 17, 2010)

I did a wedding in May and told the client I would do an 8x8 and 6x6 album for her.

The only problem is I have actually never done one before. I didn't think it would be that hard but it is turning out to be that way. I said it would be custom designed and while I could do it, I'm not sure where to get started.

There are pre-designed templates available for purchase on WHCC's website and usually are around $230. 

The biggest issue I have is the layout. I'm not sure how to create white boxes to put the photos in. I could use the pencil tool and draw a white box to put the picture in, but I'd have to do that every single time.

It's been 2 months and I haven't even started on it yet. I feel like if I start it and get the hang of designing it, it won't be an issue, I just have to start!

~Michael~


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 17, 2010)

DO NOT OFFER THAT WHICH YOU CAN'T OR DON'T KNOW HOW TO SUPPLY, PROFESSIONAL PHOTOGRAPHERS WORLDWIDE ARE FEELING THE PINCH AND IDIOTS LIKE YOURSELF AREN'T ABLE OR EQUIPPED TO DO THE WORK THEY OFFER, LEARN THE GAME BEFORE YOU TAKE THE JOB.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 17, 2010)

iflynething said:


> The biggest issue I have is the layout. I'm not sure how to create white boxes to put the photos in. I could use the pencil tool and draw a white box to put the picture in, but I'd have to do that every single time.


Why would you have to do it every time?

Just save it and use it as a template...

Not really sure what the best way to make it would be, but once you figure that out - save it.

edit - Buy a template, or make your own.  I would think the best way would be to put the grid (like a white page with 4 openings) on a transparent background.  Once you have that - open it up as a layer, and put the pictures under it.


I also think it was a mistake to offer services that you didn't really know how to do, but whatever.  Make the template, make the album.

2 months and you haven't started yet?  When are they expecting it to be done?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> DO NOT OFFER THAT WHICH YOU CAN'T OR DON'T KNOW HOW TO SUPPLY, PROFESSIONAL PHOTOGRAPHERS WORLDWIDE ARE FEELING THE PINCH AND IDIOTS LIKE YOURSELF AREN'T ABLE OR EQUIPPED TO DO THE WORK THEY OFFER, LEARN THE GAME BEFORE YOU TAKE THE JOB.



I may not quite like the way this is said but I agree 100% with it says.

Good luck to you.


----------



## iflynething (Jul 17, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Flash Harry said:
> 
> 
> > DO NOT OFFER THAT WHICH YOU CAN'T OR DON'T KNOW HOW TO SUPPLY, PROFESSIONAL PHOTOGRAPHERS WORLDWIDE ARE FEELING THE PINCH AND IDIOTS LIKE YOURSELF AREN'T ABLE OR EQUIPPED TO DO THE WORK THEY OFFER, LEARN THE GAME BEFORE YOU TAKE THE JOB.
> ...



While I agree with it too, Flash Harry can chill out. That was uncalled for. You can go elsewhere and belittle someone else

I may just bjuy the template and be done with it. Apparently some people here don't have the faith in themselves I do, if I offer it, it will be done.

The reason I said I would have to do it every time because the layout would be different. I guess I could have a black or white background and just move pictures in and out, saving as a jpeg for each spread.

Thanks for your comments

~Michael~


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm chilled, pity your not. That was deserved, you lied, number one failing for a professional anything, now struggle or be sued. H


----------



## BaileyMarie (Aug 30, 2010)

I hope this isn't too late, but you might look at thealbumcafe.com. They have several album templates designed for WHCC, and many for weddings. I believe all are under $40.


----------



## Peano (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is a tutorial that might help.
Tutorial: Wedding Album - Part 1


----------



## iflynething (Aug 31, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> I'm chilled, pity your not. That was deserved, you lied, number one failing for a professional anything, now struggle or be sued. H



Thank you for the enthusiasm. I did not ask the question to get rediculed, I asked for help. Thank you anyways for giving your 2 cents. 



BaileyMarie said:


> I hope this isn't too late, but you might look at thealbumcafe.com. They have several album templates designed for WHCC, and many for weddings. I believe all are under $40.



I was tempted to buy the templates. There is nothing wrong with that but did end up designing my own. 



Peano said:


> Here is a tutorial that might help.
> Tutorial: Wedding Album - Part 1



I appreciate the help from both of you. That tutorial was a big help and I may use it in the future.

Just FWIW, I ended up designing both books in 3 hours and the bride was very pleased. She first thought she was getting an actual photo album she would put the pictures in. It made it better that she wasn't expecting what she got - I believe she was please, though.

~Michael~


----------



## Peano (Aug 31, 2010)

iflynething said:


> Just FWIW, I ended up designing both books in 3 hours and the bride was very pleased. She first thought she was getting an actual photo album she would put the pictures in. It made it better that she wasn't expecting what she got - I believe she was please, though.
> 
> ~Michael~



That's great. I'm glad it worked out!


----------



## GloriousMemory (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Michael,

Wedding album templates don't need to cost that much.

We offer professional wedding albums at a much lower price and ultra-high quality at Welcome to Glorious Memory - Templates That Shine!!!.

We want to make upsale products and uniquely designed templates for photographers at a very affordable price.  We have many happy customers.

Check us out!  We also have many graduation announcement card templates, greeting card templates and baby birth announcement card templates, 3X3 accordion albums and 10X10 albums all at very affordable prices.

Have a great day!


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2011)

I bet since it's now 7 months later that he got it sorted out, or got sued.


----------



## keith13908 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Michael,

Although this might be an advertisement, I believe we can help you. I own a small album design company 
offering high quality yet inexpensive designs. Each album is made from scratch and not template based.
All our customers are treated like family and approached in a respectfully personal level.

What might interest you is our very competitive rates! We charge $7 dollars per spread and unlimited 
revisions until you're happy with the designs. 

Is it difficult to believe? You can send me an email at keith@albumsinternational.com and we will design
spread samples for you. My website is at Albums International

Cheers,

Keith


----------

